# Tell me about Bob Lee bows



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

They are very nice bows and I have a Bicentenial 

With that said there are better bows for the money out there 

For the money of a BL you could build a Titan up with BF Extremes that will smoke the BL pound for pound and be more adaptable to your long draw


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

JP has it right. Bob Lee's are very nice but for half the money you can have a bow of equal quality and shootability. (is that a word?) Any of the Trad Tech risers with any ILF limb is the full equal to a Bob Lee. And considering you have better limb options, I'd say it's a better choice than the Lee. Once you go ILF it's hard to go back to any other system.

If you have to have a one-piece bow I'd rather have a Martin Hunter than any custom recurve made today. The old 62" Hunter has not been surpassed in my mind. Plus they only cost about $550 new. For the price of a Lee or a Widow you can get two Martin Hunters.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...just in the name of playing devils advocate here?...I bought my one and only 62"/54# Bob Lee T/D Hunter new eons ago for $425 shipped TMD...it's 19" riser was made of a material named "Dura-Wood"...which was a solid chuck of Ash that was pressure impregnated with resin...it's limbs?...nothing fancy...Black Glass over Hard Rock Maple....it came with (2) B50 Flem Twist Black/White Dacron Strings, Terry Cloth like Limb Sleeves and a Tutorial/Instructional "VCR" Tape Featuring Rob Lee running through set-up, tuning and care.

That said?...I'm one of the fools who still thinks he can feel a serious difference between Take-Downs of any sort and a well made one piece laminated bow...and I by far prefer shooting one-piecers...and that said?...of all the Take-Downs I've ever shot?...and I've shot a bunch...my Bob Lee came closest to giving me that "One-Piece Bow Feel"....matter fact?...Blindfold me and start handing me different bows?...and I truly believe that the Bob Lee is the only one "that might" fool me. 

Other than that?...

Pro's: The Bob Lee's are smooth quiet and tastefully well done.

Con's: Not the most affordable option or greatest bargain out there and replacement limbs are flat out over-priced and most likely under-achievers as compared to todays plethora of ILF limb options.

Bottom Line?: If you're looking for a T/D bow that has very near the shot quality of a well made custom one piece?...Bob Lee's are a serious bargain as compared to rich man bows like BlackTails or SilverTips...but not so much of a bargain when compared to ILF...but solidly fills a nich'e between the two...I loved mine and still have regrets from time to time of selling it for $25 less than what I paid for it when it was nearly 2 decades old...and I had reshaped the grip and refinished the riser myself...














































and that is all I can tell you about Bob Lee's...hope it helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

The Titans are affordable and versatile, but look like something that Uncle Sam would feed to GI's if you get my drift. 

Jinkster- What about a Bob Lee vs. a new Bear Super Kodiak GG64", thought's?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hasty said:


> The Titans are affordable and versatile, but look like something that Uncle Sam would feed to GI's if you get my drift.
> 
> Jinkster- What about a Bob Lee vs. a new Bear Super Kodiak GG64", thought's?


Ewww!...tough Call!...little "apple/oranges" there seeings how one's a T/D and the other a one piece so?...let me try to answer like this...

If I was "flying to a place" to hunt?...the lee...but when I got there?....I'd be wishing I could've figured out a way to bring the Super Kodiak....and in all other instances?...hands down the Super Kodiak.

The SK...(by a smidgen)...is a sweeter shooter...smoother drawing...arguably quieter...and better behaved at-the-shot...and for bonus points?...unless something is catastrophically wrong?...it's never going to creak, crack or groan when I'm drawing down on that Buck of a lifetime nor is anything going to buzz when I loose the string...there's nothing to rust...no limb gaskets or bolt bezels to go bad...nothings too tight...nothings too loose...and all this gives me great confidence and peace of mind...even on the rainy days.

Then again?...remember....I'm biased...I love one-piece bows. L8R, Bill.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with Jinks, for most people, the Super Kodiak is a sweet shooter. Especially the 64" variant. The only problem is your extreme draw length. I have never shot a Bear Recurve that feels smooth past 29." I have a bear takedown with a set of 43# limbs which make a 64" bow. I draw 29" and it feels like I am just about to hit the "wall". I have never shot a Lee, so I don't know much about them, though I am sure they are a high quality bow. I have a Black Widow PCH with two sets of limbs. One set is 45# at my 29" draw, making a 60" bow. I draw it buttery smooth. I have even pulled it past my draw to 30" on purpose just to see how it felt. I think maybe I started to feel it stack just past 30". My point is, maybe Lee's 64" bow would be similar to my BW experience and his bow would fit your draw. Give him a call and talk it over with him. My experience with most custom bowyers is that they are honest decent people and want to sell you something your happy with. If, not, ILF is definately the viable option for you. Good luck.


----------



## Raptor XP (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one and not a fan and I refinished the whole bow. For the money I would look else where. Assenheimer makes one of the best shooting take downs I have shot without all the hype and big price tag. I believe is now retired but you can always find some on leatherwall for sale, as me I have two Assenheimer's and love them. You cannot go wrong with a Martin hunter or the original Howatt Hunter if you can find one.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Very expensive, kind of plain, not really awesome performers.

I'm not a BW fan, but I'd buy one over a Lee any day. For that money I'd be looking at a Dryad Orion or Border BD depending on budget.

-Grant


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

They linger on the classifieds.Poor resale value for some reason-they are more popular on the left coast.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

The price on a new one is laughable! I remember not too long ago, around 2004 and before, a new bob lee was like $450. Apparently that new web site must have set them back a ton of money to warrant the huge price increases we've been seeing lately in archery. 

Those idiots at bowhunting world magazine and their pathetic attempt at "testing" traditional bows has helped the hype as well. 

I would rather hold out and pick up a used Martin Hatfield in the specs you are looking for. Prices on new Martins are pretty outrageous now too. I picked up my first Mamba for roughly $300 brand new, I'm thinking it may have been slightly lower than that. That was in 2005.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy crap!!! I just checked out their website. Even their base models are on the $950-$1000 range! A freakin Brackenbury Quest or Peerless goes for $1271. I would get one of those in a heart beat over a bob lee. Instead of the bob lee I would get a new Predator or RER. Or hold out for a used Martin Hatfield. Or you can get a top of the line ILF rig from a bunch of different bowyers or dealers.


----------



## BLA (May 4, 2010)

Just my two cents. Not worth much.

But, if you guys spent a week at Bob Lee, you'd realize in a heartbeat where the extra cost goes. We HAND BUILD every bow. Not to mention Bob and Rob are the guys building every bow.

And, we built and maintain our website in house.

The testing done by Bowhunting World Mag was out of our hands and we were at the mercy of the testers just like every other bowyer who sent a bow to be tested.

There's a lot to be said for truly personalized customer service.

Someone needs to ask our government why bow prices have skyrocketed.

Not trying to offend anyone, I apologize if I did.

- JJ


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BLA said:


> Just my two cents. Not worth much.
> 
> But, if you guys spent a week at Bob Lee, you'd realize in a heartbeat where the extra cost goes. We HAND BUILD every bow. Not to mention Bob and Rob are the guys building every bow.
> 
> ...


So do Dryad, Morrison, Border and a bunch of other bowyers. Yet you don't see them charging what you guys do for 1970s technology. Actually the current bows don't seem as nice as the vintage Wings did.

"Hand made in America" is a pretty pathetic excuse for poor value.

-Grant


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

My buddy Sean Callanan, who before his accident was a top shooter and past World Champion, loves Bob Lee bows - his recommendation is enough for me to confidently say that you will be happy with one if you buy it.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

I have Bob Lee and the Black Widow,, I have the Bob Lee and the Black Widow is gone. You need to shoot these bows for yourself. You are the only one that can tell. You say 32" draw my advice to you is 64". What you will have to be care full of is the 2 to 3 # you will increase per inch over a bow rated at 28" of draw. For your draw of 32 that's 10 to 14#. You will have stack. The advantage of the customs is they are made for your draw length of 32#.Your finger pinch will be next to nothing.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

The Fred Bear Take Down is 819.00 to 850.00 and the Graying Green Super Kodiak in 64" is 619.00 to 630.00. The Bob Lee is 920.00 and up or The Black Widow is 1010.00 and up. With the Bob Lee you can order a plan riser without the enbelishment {it called basic Riser} on the back for around 500.00 and a set of brown limbs for 340.00 and have a real nice bow For about the price of The Fred Bear take down.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Which keeps its resale value the BL or the Bear TD?


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

if you have a bow you love - you will not sell it. I never buy anything based on resale value


----------

